# Troubleshoot for Stanton T60



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey all, would really appreciate some help with my issue.

I'm using a Stanton T60 turntable with a DiscMaster II cartridge and DiscMaster III stylus, running through a standard pre-amp to Bose Companion 3 speakers. After transporting the equipment from my college residence hall to my house in Jacksonville, I noticed an issue while playing my spiffy new 200 gram vinyl (Dave Brubeck Quartet: Time Out.) Every time I hit a high db level on the first track, I got static on the right speaker. I've switched out two of the cables (pre-amp to speakers and turntable to pre-amp) but the problem remains. Before I go blind into the repair shop and they tell me I need a part that costs more than the turntable, anyone have some ideas? And a related question, does anyone know a good repair shop in the Jacksonville, FL area that you trust?

Thank you all so much!

-Musicguy595

P.S. Also I've tried the album on another table and it sounds fine.:coocoo:


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

> Also I've tried the album on another table and it sounds fine


Was the other table connected to the Bose Companion 3 speakers?


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

No, they were not. I'll give that a try and see if the speakers are at fault.


----------



## Mike P. (Apr 6, 2007)

Keep us updated.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Test your cartridge tonearm system for tracking problems:

http://www.needledoctor.com/Hi-Fi-News-Test-Record


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I just realized that I'd already taken the speakers out of the equation by flipping around the cables in the preamp. When I switch red to white and white to red, the static switches sides and appears on the left instead. I'm then led to believe that the source is in the turntable itself. Let me know if the logic is off here, I would just test it with the speakers but I don't think I have the right cable to plug the other turntable with built-in RCA line to computer speakers.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You should also check to make sure that the "anti-skate" is not set to strong and that the weight balance is set right on the tone arm.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

Anddd I found it. Realized I could test the head shell by using the one from the other turntable, and there it was. Looks like after 2 1/2 years, my Discmaster II is dead. Glad it wasn't the tone arm though.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2008)

I guess this is a better place than any to ask... what do you guys think for a replacement? I already have a headshell that came with the turntable so I just need a cartridge. I don't scratch or anything, just a casual listener on a small, small budget who appreciates sound quality.

Thanks again for everyone who threw out ideas!


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

You really need to test the tracking and skating forces. The only way to really do that is with a test record. 

I am not familiar with that turntable and its tonearm. For a good recommendation to match a cartridge with it you should speak to a dealer that sell them. You want a cartridge with proper compliance to match the tonearm. Likely the original Stanton cartridge is designed to work with it, but there may be better choices.

No matter what you get, it needs to be set up properly and a test record is essential for doing that.


----------

